# Ellie's twins!



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Ellie's twins! 
The boy is the Silver buckskin with Blue eyes and Moonspots. The girl is the Chamoisee. They both are beautiful! Boy it is going to be hard to let that little boy go...he is so pretty the pictures just don't do him justice! I will be keeping the little girl. No names picked yet...still thinking.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a buckskin and chamoisee in the same litter -- very unique

Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :leap: They are ADORABLE


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute ...congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are SO cute! Congrats to you and Ellie... great job to you both!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

The doeling looks like a little oberhasli!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

All I have to say is hlala: :lovey:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cute and congrats.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaaawwwweeee


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! :hug:



StaceyRoop said:


> a buckskin and chamoisee in the same litter -- very unique
> 
> Congrats


The mama is a chamoisee and the daddy is a silver buckskin. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :wink:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats! They are beautiful!! I have to come for a visit!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Connie! Yes you do need to come over to visit! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww they are adorable  I love the doe's color! And the buckling, wow what a handsome boy! Congrats!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

That doeling is absolutely GORGEOUS! The buckling is amazing as well!
Congrats!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank Y'all!!! :thankU:


----------

